# UK government is an absolute joke.



## CantTouchThis (Jun 23, 2020)

Gyms have reopened worldwide practically in most countries including America and infection rates and death rates have gone down consistently despite this. I understand the risks involved and the ideology when it comes to not opening the gyms and other leisure facilities, but the hypocrisy of saying "Yeah, we're not opening gyms because people breathe too heavy and are too close in contact with eachother....buuttttttttt we'll open pubs because ya know that's entirely safe but bowling alleys, gyms and ice-skating? Are you crazy? That's so much worse!"

I really _really_ think the UK government is the biggest joke in all of the world. Especially as a police officer, you really see how much these politicians and people that run our country actually care. Some nobody gets stabbed and killed? Yeah 3 years, probation after 1. Oh, that someone is now internationally known because people want justice for them? **** man we better bump that up to life with probation after 17 years.

I know a lot of you guys are American, Canadian and such so you probably couldn't care less. However for us UK guys this lockdown for mental and physical health is a killer. I can't see my partner of 5 years and haven't due to it (Yes I know I could just break rules but she's in the vulnerable persons category and due to my job I don't wanna out her in danger). I havent gone to the gym in over 3 months and due to the lack of money and equipment I have I havent actually worked out with more than a 10kg dumbell and resistance bands for 3 months. I think its just so shameful and disrespectful to not allow gyms to open, but to defend the opening of pubs where people are literally drinking alcohol from glasses which we all know probably get thrown in some cold water and brushed with a cloth slightly and then left to dry and be reused by the next person.

Personally, I was anorexic when I started going to gym years ago. I used to be a runner, and frankly the skinnier was the better. I started going to gym, I put on mass and its improved my confidence in myself, my body and my mental health. Being off the gym for this long hasnt actually made me feel fat, its made me feel skinny again as I've lost about 6lbs of weight. Yeah I may look a little more shredded, but I preferred a full healthy look.

Maybe this should have been in the rant section, however I cant be bothered to copy and paste it.

EDIT: on top of this, outdoor gym equipment parks and such are allowed to reopen! It just gets worse. You can't tell who's been on it, who's cleaned it (if they have) and its much much less safe than having a controlled environment where you can check who goes in, makes sure they clean equipment and wear gloves and a mask if need be.

I envy my American associates on this subreddit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2020)

Feel better? :32 (20):


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 23, 2020)

The UK government didn't give me what I wanted and therefore they must be garbage. That's the general summary of your rant right? Joking aside...

There is a big difference between a pub and a gym when it comes to risk of infection. Hint: breathing patterns. 

Politicians don't set sentences. Judges and, more importantly, lawyers do.

Outdoor gyms are open because, again, breathing patterns. And dude if you can't spot the MAJOR problem with having people wear masks indoors, in a closed environment, when their ****ing going balls to the wall, then I can't help you. 

Full disclosure: I say this as a UK native who is a strong, strong, supporter of our PM.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 23, 2020)

I am from the US, but I hear ya.

Used to be a big fan of the U.K, hung the Union Jack  in every room of my house, only ever drove a jaguar,  dined on nothing less than a steady diet of fish and chips,  said,” all hail the queen” five times before bed, even bought a pair of culottes!

....then I read about the Stamp Act of 65.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I am from the US, but I hear ya.
> 
> Used to be a big fan of the U.K, hung the Union Jack  in every room of my house, only ever drove a jaguar,  dined on nothing less than a steady diet of fish and chips,  said,” all hail the queen” five times before bed, even bought a pair of culottes!
> 
> ....then I read about the Stamp Act of 65.



Nothing like some good ol taxation without representation...

Side note...regardless of their policies the uk is one of my favorite countries to visit...its just a damn fun time


----------



## German89 (Jun 24, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I am from the US, but I hear ya.
> 
> Used to be a big fan of the U.K, hung the Union Jack  in every room of my house, only ever drove a jaguar,  dined on nothing less than a steady diet of fish and chips,  said,” all hail the queen” five times before bed, even bought a pair of culottes!
> 
> ....then I read about the Stamp Act of 65.



Rotflmfao 

I appreciate your humor.

I'll be back later to read the OP


----------



## German89 (Jun 24, 2020)

Every other Province has opened up but mine.

We are "easing" into second phase.  Planned second wave for fall. 

I don't think gyms are opening up here for another month or so.  I'm going to guess the same goes for the UK. But yous been on house arrest far longer than we have been.  I wonder why.

You're a police officer in the UK?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Feel better? :32 (20):



Now tht you vented,
Look around your still in the same situation! The government sucks all over the world!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jun 26, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The UK government didn't give me what I wanted and therefore they must be garbage. That's the general summary of your rant right? Joking aside...
> 
> There is a big difference between a pub and a gym when it comes to risk of infection. Hint: breathing patterns.
> 
> ...



Lmao ngl you hit the nail on the head with the UK government being garbage because it didn't give me what I wanted. Let's be honest I'm salty af.

Breathing patterns seems to be a common arguement and i counter it with Pubs having the exact same issue. Alcohol will cause an increase in breathing patterns, just not near as much as lifting. Let's look at all the pros and cons of an indoor gym opening, and a pub/bar opening;

Gyms are in a small space with a closed environment.
Lots of people breathing heavy and sweating a lot.
People may not follow the PPE guidelines, however staff would be there to ensure they would.

Pubs won't follow the 1m rule as it can never truly be enforced
Pubs will have people constantly touching the same surfaces without being cleaned until the pubs shut.
Pubs will have people drinking from "washed" glasses that someone else had used 10 mins before them (if you've ever worked at a pub, you know they don't _really_ wash them.
There will be no temperature checks, or PPE at pubs or limits to the amount of people entering.

Gyms would have temperature checks and you would be required to wear PPE. Gyms would also limit the number of people. People could argue "how do you know pubs won't do the same thing??" Unbaised answer is I don't. Historically though, at least in the UK, a lot of pubs don't actually follow the small print rules. And from personal experience, its not the police's job to enforce the laws they do follow. Thats an entirely different board of people that enforce it and decide if they've done wrong.

I like the "politicians dont set setences" line. However, ultimately they do. Polticians pass laws and decide on minimum terms and maximum terms. Ever wondered why if people confess to a crime straight away, they only need to serve a third (or is it half? I always get this confused) of it before they become applicable for parole? Parliament. You can argue that Parliament aren't necessarily the ones who decide (lawyers and judges do) however ultimately the power is in the politicians hands.

Then there's the arguement that politicians influence a lot of sentences and court cases. If something is in the public interest, what are the chances that the suspect will get off lightly? A GBH with intent to kill in the UK, probably get around 8 years, maybe 10. 3 years until parole probably. Now, if this is GBH with intent on a very well known person say ... Ed sheeran for example, there would be an enormous outcry and I can almost guarantee the suspect would get life just for the political side of it. Same with stuff such as madeline mcann. We've spent too much ****ing money on that young girl. I'm sorry if this is very unempathetic, but jesus christ guys its a girl who went missing. A lot of ****ing girls go missing. None of those families get millions upon millions each year to search for their little girls. Especially not ones with literal evidence that they may have been involved in the disappearance of their daughters. But thata another story.

Ultimately, politicians have every say in what setences are given out for what crimes. Not to mention parliament were able to lay down guidelines for judges to say how long an offender should spend in prison before being considered for release. Not sure if they can still do that but I know they could a good few years ago. Havent seen anything to say they can't.

Outdoor gyms don't have any mask enforcement, PPE enforcement , no wiping down after use. Anyone can use it, even someone carrying clovid 19 and you would never know. In what world was it safe to open up an outdoor gym equipment area? If the whole reason gyms aren't open is because of contamination, then how have they opened up an outdoor gym despite the obvious risk? 

Of course there is a major issue with opening up gyms. People probably won't follow rules, or sanitize equipment after use. My main issue is how can you justify a pub, bar and outdoor gyms opening, but not justify an indoor gym opening which would have procedures in place to do their best. Because pubs, bars and outdoor gyms won't have those in place and we all know that. If you are going to open up pubs, and even cinemas for that matter, then open up everything you deem to be unsafe. Bowling alley is less safe than a pub? Small 5-a-side football is SAFER than a pub? What about breathing patterns? And the fact the 1m rule will never be kept.

This post may make it sound like I hate Boris, However I dont. He's doing what he thinks is best and has done since this all started. He didn't sign up for this shit and he's done a great job. However, whoever was behind the lockdown plan and the board of absolute twat-brains that agreed with it should be ****ing embarassed. The logic to this is just so hypocritical and ironic that I actually want to grab a gun and shoot a bullet next to both my ears so I cant hear anymore of the useless ideas they come up with.


----------



## German89 (Jul 9, 2020)

Never mind


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 26, 2021)

Oi! U got a license for that barbell guvvnah?


----------

